# Objekte nacheinander zeitgesteuert rotieren lassen



## alex80 (13. Jun 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will einen ColorCube nacheinander um die drei Achsen des Koordinatensystems rotieren lassen. Jede Rotation soll dabei 3 Sekunden dauern. 
Einzeln kann ich die drei Rotationen auch bereits durchführen (wenn ich den jeweils anderen Quellcode aussterne), doch die Verknüpfung, dass alle 3 Rotationen direkt nacheinander ablaufen, funktioniert nicht. Wie bekomme ich diese Verknüpfung hin???

Danke im voraus.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## jagdfalke (13. Jun 2006)

Habs zwar noch nicht gemacht aber die Klasse javax.media.j3d.WakeupOnElapsedTime schaut ganz gut aus  :wink: 
Für das Ausschalten der Behavior hab ich jetzt aber noch keinen Plan 


mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Jun 2006)

Naja (wenn du das über Interpolatoren machst) sollte das über die Alphas zu regeln sein, wenn du bei den Alphas von der 2. und 3. Drehung die triggerTime hochstellst.


----------



## jagdfalke (13. Jun 2006)

Ohja, das ist viel einfacher  :wink: 

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## alex80 (16. Jun 2006)

Ja, ja, das Alpha! So klappt's. Tausend Dank!

Gruß,

Alex


----------

